# joints



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

anyone take anything or recommend anything for their joints

I click and crack all over the place think I need some cod liver oil or something


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Just been to sainsburys today, got me super strenghth cod liver oil tabs and glucosamine sulphate for joints,bones and cartilage. Then i got some mutli vits just to boost up.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Glucosamine/MSM/chondroitin - less than Â£14.99 for 90 tabs off Marc - I have broken both my knees x 1 wrists x 2 each and am getting on a bit :laugh: these are the bomb (for me), take about 2-3 weeks to get into the system then drop to 1 or 2 a day (from 2 a day)an your laughing.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Seems to me your warranty has expired Si :laugh: If not you'd better demand a new set of joints as the current ones are not doing what it says on the tin! :laugh:

I'm a bit skeptical about supplements.

I twisted my knee bad a wee over one year ago at BJJ. The reason why I haven't trained since (it was in Sept/Oct 2008. Tried to go back in March last year but didn't go so well!) and I still feel it if I don't place my leg all too well for a while (for eg. at the cinema). Wonder if any joints supplements would have done anything to prevent this...


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Glucosomine sulphate and lots of water.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I've stopped taking gluco/condroitin. I had been taking it for a very long time and didn't get any benefit from them. But then I am very old and me legs would have fallen off any hoo. I carry them around in a co op shopping bag now.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

I go for 1000mg cod liver & the glucosamine + chrondrotin. I guarentee these things help me out, Im in bits if I stop using them, especially the cod liver oil!


----------



## Force D (Feb 26, 2010)

L - arginine, l - lysine, l - carntine, l - glutamine

choline insital,

hmb, cla, tribulas, amino blocks tablets.

Cod liver oil for joints yes, aids with suppleness also and the elasticity around the joints.

Cherry active all help find whats right for you.


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

:thumb Just been and bought half of Holland and Barretts so hopefully it'll help

thanks guys


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

Animal Flex.

Ingredients & Supplement Facts

Joint Construction Complex

- Glucosamine (as HCl, Sulphate KCl)

- Methylsulfonylmethane (MSM)

- Chondroitin Sulphate A (CSA)

- Chondroitin Sulphate B (CSB)

Joint Lubrication Complex

- Flaxseed Oil

- Cetyl Myristoleate Proprietary Blend-

(cetyl myristoleate, cetyl myristate, cetyl palmitate, cetyl laurate, cetyl palmitoleate, cetyl oleate)

- Hyaluronic Acid

Joint Support Complex

- Ginger Root Extract

- Turmeric Extract

- Boswellia

- Quercetin

- Bromelain

Vitamin/Mineral Support

- Vitamin C (as ascorbic acid)

- Vitamin E (as d-alpha tocopherol)

- Zinc (as picolinate)

- Selenium (as sodium selenite)

- Manganese (as sulphate)


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Cod Liver Oil and Glucosamine work for me. I've not taken them for a couple of days and I can feel the difference.

I want to try some Hyaluronic Acid though, it's meant to be amazing.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

a lot of joint supps are crazily expensive for what is in them, go on myprotein.co.uk and buy some tablets or even cheaper the powders

i take a couple of omega 3's per day and also ive mixed up some glucosamine and msm powders, i have half a small scoop twice a day, this gives me 2g of each per day


----------



## Juicy (Jun 17, 2010)

benny said:


> anyone take anything or recommend anything for their joints
> 
> I click and crack all over the place think I need some cod liver oil or something


hey

You should really try using Scitec Nutrition's liquid collagen. It has done wonders for my joints that have been battered by full contact sports for years. You just take one cap full every day, tastes pretty good too. They have a lot in their range for joints but I prefer this one and their Joint X liquid.


----------



## Marck (Sep 22, 2012)

Well!!!I think so that Cod liver oil for joints yes, aids with suppleness also and the

elasticity around the joints.Cherry active all help find whats right for you.

Vitamin/Mineral Support

- Vitamin C (as ascorbic acid)

- Vitamin E (as d-alpha tocopherol)

- Zinc (as picolinate)

- Selenium (as sodium selenite)


----------



## SMASHUKMMA (Oct 14, 2012)

There are plenty of Joint supplements out there you can try, or a more natural remedy depending on which you prefer.

One that i have tried that i find that works is:

Joint Restore from Bulkpowders

Joint Restore™ | BP Pro Joint Restore™ | BulkPowders


----------



## Joel (Oct 24, 2012)

Million Dollar Baby said:


> Cod Liver Oil and Glucosamine work for me. I've not taken them for a couple of days and I can feel the difference.
> 
> I want to try some Hyaluronic Acid though, it's meant to be amazing.


You'd be better off supplementing with Omega 3's rather than Cod liver Oil. Modern diets already have high levels of inflammatory Omega 6 fatty acids. Omega 3 supplementation can be used to reassess that balance.

This should work by reducing inflammation in the joints as well as the entire body.

Glucosamine is a good shout.

However you need to make sure it makes it to your blood and joints. A lot of cheaper brands don't make it past the stomach.

Duane Ludwig and Bas Rutten and a lot of other top UFC guys use GLC2000

Correct Glucosamine supplementation can create an anabolic response that helps regenerate Bursa (Synovicytes). These produce Hyaluronic Acid (HA). This is a lubricating fluid that helps nourish cartilage tissue.


----------

